# New toy



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Im so excited! Just gotta show it off...35 Remington, bushnell 1.5-4.5x32 dusk to dawn with see through rings. Can't wait to hunt with it



















Also, my wife showed me how to upload pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Good On Ya*

The older 35Rem is one of the very best close range deer and bear buster that there is. Great gun,use it with confidence. Had several sports in Maine take moose with them. --- SAWMAN


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a nice one there. 35 Rem is a great round for a lever gun. Plenty of whoop ass.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice! I have the exact same scope/see thru ring setup like that on my 1895G 45/70 and I love it. Plenty of eye relief and great groups at 50 and 100 yards. I have shot a couple .35 remingtons but never owned one. Love to pick one up some day. You have you a great looking one right there. Congratulations!


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*Marlin .35*

I've had at least one .35 for the last 25 years, except one time I traded it off and immediately felt like I needed to replace it! Every deer shot with them went straight down. Don't intend to be without one again..


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I couldn't believe the price for the scope, its one of the clearest low powered scopes I've seen and only for 115$ I love the ballistics compared to the 30-30 but the price and quantity are a bit of a pain, but all in all I cant wait to get it sighted it..I know the see through sights helped getting it close sice I don't have a bore sight, thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought about getting a 35 barrel fer my Pro Hunter!!! Something about that round that I am attracted to! Never shot 1 either!


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice new toy !!!!!


----------

